

Ask HN: How are your friends making money online? - armenarmen

Most of my friends that are making consistent money are building websites and/or offering SEO and marketing services.  Very few are building anything new or unique.<p>Thoughts?
======
dylanpyle
Selling squatted domain names, running b2b startups in their spare time,
making games for iOS.

~~~
armenarmen
Could you elaborate on the selling of squated domains?

------
propercoil
a friend and i do small web businesses (not together). First year we both did
some seo to push traffic, when we realized that wasn't working we started ppc
and that's how we bring food home

~~~
freshfey
Any chance on elaborating your PPC business? I'm looking into that space and
could use some resources! Email would be great, too.

~~~
true_religion
I think she means she uses PPC to generate traffic for her business, not that
PPC _is_ her business.

~~~
propercoil
true. Basically we sell a digital service, we get %22 of visitors to sign up,
%2 of them buy the full version.

Our day to day business is to a/b test and get the percentages up a notch.
When you know how many ppl buy from your total visitors you know how much to
pay for ppc - And then seo becomes almost irrelevant.

~~~
freshfey
Ah, gotcha thanks!

